# Xorg | Asus X751BP



## BilalIscarioth (Jan 24, 2021)

Hello BSD Communities !

I achieve to install properly FreeBSD but my computer don't work to load Xorg12 with this errors message



Drivers:
- AMD A9 9420
- Radeon MX420

Computer: Asus X751BP


----------



## Raffeale (Jan 26, 2021)

look at this thread








						amd vega and radeon series vga card driver for FreeBSD 12.1 and 12.2 tutorial for beginner[update 2020-12-16]
					

amd apu vga card driver for FreeBSD 12.1  tutorial for beginner  I’m a newbie for freebsd and have some experience for linux. I have just installed FreeBSD for one week, I met a lot of trouble when I use it. I just want to tell everyone that how to solve this problem  then you could  save you...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## BilalIscarioth (Jan 26, 2021)

When I want to build kms drm v5.0 12.1
He say 
	
	



```
linuxkpi_gplv2.ko no such file or directory
```

In the files usr/local/share/pciids/pci.ids.

I've the two of my drivers but in the log of Xorg he say... 
	
	



```
/dev/dri/card0/ no such file or directory
```


----------



## Raffeale (Jan 27, 2021)

what freebsd version is yours? and put the compilation error message here


----------



## Raffeale (Jan 27, 2021)

the linux gpl v2 has been included  in drm5


----------



## Raffeale (Jan 27, 2021)

look at this thread for freebsd 12.2








						Freebsd 12.2 amd vega and radeon driver solution with drm5
					

freebsd 12.1 install steps https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/amd-vega-and-radeon-series-vga-card-driver-for-freebsd-12-1-tutorial-for-beginner-update-2020-04-06.73901/ the install steps is same with freebsd 12.1 , but you need to comment some line in follow files...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## BilalIscarioth (Jan 27, 2021)

I've FreeBSD 12.2 Release... i do it your modification to install kms drm v5.0 but i've this now

126.525] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[   126.525] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting
[   126.525] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[   126.525] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for scfb


----------



## Raffeale (Jan 28, 2021)

put you dmesg here , i think you did not compile drm succesfully


----------



## BilalIscarioth (Jan 29, 2021)

I found the issue thanks ^^. I need to use one of my GPU (because i've two)


----------

